# 921 DVR pause-playback question



## Frobbo (Jul 27, 2004)

When I pause my 921 and then press forward to watch something in slow motion, it jumps ahead several seconds, usually past the incident I want to view in slow motion. My 508 doesn't do this, is this just my machine or is this something other 921 owners face?


----------



## rjbu (Aug 12, 2003)

I see this problem, too. I work around this by pressing "skip back" once or twice before I press forward.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - that also helps to make the audio come back immediately. There are other similar little issues with the skips - not a real big deal, but annoying.

Maybe you could do some testing and nail it down to like number of frames it does "wrong" under various conditions and then post it over in the Bug Forum?

t would be a great help! I would, but I've still got a 3-way timer conflict issue to nail - course there's a chance it's gone with L188.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Frobbo said:


> When I pause my 921 and then press forward to watch something in slow motion, it jumps ahead several seconds, usually past the incident I want to view in slow motion. My 508 doesn't do this, is this just my machine or is this something other 921 owners face?


Me too.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Frobbo said:


> When I pause my 921 and then press forward to watch something in slow motion, it jumps ahead several seconds, usually past the incident I want to view in slow motion. My 508 doesn't do this, is this just my machine or is this something other 921 owners face?


This has been reported before probably several times. I think it's on the list for a future upgrade.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

721 does this also.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark,
I still have this problem. Will it ever be fixed? Will other annoyances be fixed as well or are we just suppose to suck it up?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good grief...this one is so minor compared to the other problems right now...it'll get there, but not before the ZSR and wiping out the hard drive bugs are fixed.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark/Allen,

Can you also provide an update on this one?

thanks


----------

